# Non EU stepson



## G1475NA (May 22, 2018)

Hi again. I have another question. I am an Italian citizen and understand that it is possible to live in Italy with my non eu spouse. We currently live in the UK and his 19 year old son is also here on an eea family permit. Will his son be able to live with us in Italy? Thank you kindly.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

No, he cannot live with you in Italy because he is over the age of majority, which in Italy is 14.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

G1475NA said:


> Hi again. I have another question. I am an Italian citizen and understand that it is possible to live in Italy with my non eu spouse. We currently live in the UK and his 19 year old son is also here on an eea family permit. Will his son be able to live with us in Italy? Thank you kindly.


How long your non EU stepson lived in the UK under the EEA family permit?

Is your wife a British Citizen now?


----------



## Seph Smith (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

G1475NA said:


> Hi again. I have another question. I am an Italian citizen and understand that it is possible to live in Italy with my non eu spouse. We currently live in the UK and his 19 year old son is also here on an eea family permit. Will his son be able to live with us in Italy? Thank you kindly.


Hi,

You say his son (obviously no judgement), simply wanted to ask if you have adopted him? If you adopt him.. (not sure how it works given his age) you are his legal parent and he should be entitled to citizenship..

Kenzo


----------

